

Yes, the "gigantic enormous" Windows really can run on a tablet - kenjackson
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/yes-the-gigantic-enormous-windows-really-can-run-on-a-tablet/3422

======
bluekeybox
I bet that 100 years from now, in the post-Singularity wasteland with pockets
of humans surviving here and there, and with unimaginably advanced hardware
available that responds to your thoughts at will, Microsoft if it survives is
going to try to port Windows with all its bugs to the latest thought-
controlled quantum hypercomputer, their marketing message being that "it turns
blue when you're sad -- it's still Windows!"

